# install rpm-3.0.6p4.tgz conflict with rpm2cpio-1.2.tgz



## zeljko (Sep 9, 2010)

hello, 
i try to install rpm-3.0.6p4.tgz (archivers/rpm - Mod.)
and i have this message :

```
fatal error, conflict with rpm2cpio-1.2.tgz
```
(archivers/rpm2cpio Mod.)

can you help me ?

best regards


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

They install the same files in the same place. Use one or the other.


----------



## zeljko (Sep 9, 2010)

thank you, for your response.

why i try install rpm... beacause i would like instal a rpm packages.

may be you have another method to do this ?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

zeljko said:
			
		

> why i try install rpm... beacause i would like instal a rpm packages.


Why?!? You are NOT on some linux system you know.

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

AFAIK, rpm is only used for installing linux ports like linux-f4/6/8/10, e.g. www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2010)

Bad example, linux-f10-flashplugin10 is a tar.gz and doesn't use rpm 

security/linux-openssl does use rpm. The USE_LINUX_RPM=yes suggests this. It's used by /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-rpm.mk. Looking at that file indicates it uses archivers/rpm2cpio.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Bad example, linux-f10-flashplugin10 is a tar.gz and doesn't use rpm



Yeah, it was the only one that came to mind without having to look it up


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 9, 2010)

Installing linux_base-f10 installs rpm-3.0.6_15 and then sucks in a bunch of RPMs.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2010)

Exactly. Funny thing is that the rpm port itself is not listed as a dependency ... 


```
$ pkg_info -R rpm-3.0.6_15                                                                                               
Information for rpm-3.0.6_15:
```


```
$ pkg_info -r linux_base-f10-10_2
Information for linux_base-f10-10_2:

Depends on:
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2010)

It's an extract dependency in the Makefile:

```
EXTRACT_DEPENDS+=       ${RPM2CPIO}:${PORTSDIR}/archivers/rpm
```

So like a BUILD_DEPENDS, after that step it's not a dependency any more.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 10, 2010)

to extract content of rp; package then run it i flow this tapes :
first extract rpm package :

```
rpm2cpio pkg-name.fc10.i386.rpm | cpio -idm
```
then move the content of extracted to /compat :

```
mv -R /home/SIFE/usr/ /compat/usr/
```


----------



## zeljko (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you


----------

